# A new type of a starp-on hoof boot/horseshoe



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

That looks cool! I would try it.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Fascinating concept. Will be interesting to see how it holds up to hard work.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

those do look cool, was debating getting a set of boots.. have to see how they do review wise


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Someone else is already making that design. Possibly Swiss boots. They all seem to cost $200 and up.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

Do not see much in common at all frankly speaking, but thanks for the pointer to a new producer that I personally was not aware of:

Swiss Horse Boots UK


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

cost has been a major reason I haven't looked into these kind of trends more. If weight is the concern I'd rather just use aluminum


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

I kinda want those Japanese shoes for myself.


----------

